# Co2 Problems



## jklee1976 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a newbie to the DIY CO2 thing and need some advice/help....anything and everything!!!
The set-up that I built is this:
(2) 2L bottles about 2/3 full (1 1/2c sugar, 1tsp yeast, 1tsp baking soda in each), both are piped into a smaller 20oz bottle that I used as a separator to catch any yeast mixture coming out of the 2L bottles. From there, I have it going to 2 10gal tanks. In the tanks I built CO2 reactors using a small power head that pumps water through a small pipe (I used the bottom portion of a gravel cleaner), where I have an air tube injecting the co2. I also have check valves to prevent syphoning. Everything seems to work fine.....I had MANY leaks, but found and fixed them all.....when I shake the 2L bottles it all works perfectly......but as the bottles settle down, so does the CO2 production. It only seems to work after I shake the bottles, and only for a couple of minutes....then nothing....at least thats how it seems.....Am I missing something??? Is my mixture wrong??? Not enough pressure??? Any help would be great.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jklee1976,

Actually it sounds like everything is good. My DIY CO2 (with 2 each 2 liter bottles) only generated about 1 bubble per second. Shaking the bottle is just like shaking a can of soda, lots of bubbles for a few moments but then it takes a while to go back to normal gassing.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hate to say it but if you're not getting bubbles in the tank after 24hrs, I'd have to say you still have a leak somewhere.

The recipe is a bit on the strong side with 1tsp. of yeast. You definately should see production. 

When you shake the bottles, are the bubbles apparent in the tank or just at the seperator bottle? Check that the CVs are installed correctly too (sry....I've seen it happen). What's the room temp like as well?


----------



## jklee1976 (Sep 28, 2010)

I verified that the CV's are installed correctly.....ambient room temp is a few degrees warmer than the tanks water.....would this cause a problem??


----------



## jklee1976 (Sep 28, 2010)

thnx for both of your inputs by the way....its very helpful....maybe I should buy a kit to actually test the water LOL


----------



## scooba (Oct 5, 2010)

i've had a similar issue before, and found I wasn't tightening down the screw caps on the bottles enough.


----------



## funkman262 (Oct 2, 2010)

I had a similar issue with my system. I was seeing bubbles in my catch bottle but not in my tank. When I would shake it, I'd see plenty of bubbles in the tank, and just like with you, nothing afterwards even though I'd continue to see them in my catch bottle. I found a leak in the cap where I made the holes for the tubing. At the normal bubble rate, the co2 escapes through the leak. However, when I would shake it, the pressure builds up and can't escape quickly enough through the leak so it makes it to the tank. I sealed the leak with silicone and everything's been fine since.


----------



## WIfishguy373 (May 11, 2010)

im not an expert by any means but I have tried this diy co2 before with 2-1 gallon juice jugs. I had to keep the jugs with the yeast sugar mixture in water that kept everything about 75-80 degrees F. My tank is in an unfinished basement thats stays cool. I noticed that at this temp I was getting constant CO2 for a solid month. So maybe think about putting your reactor in a 5 gallon bucket with water and a small heater. I hope this helps more than it hinders.


----------



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

I absolutly agree with WIfishguy373!

Place the "reactor" in to the buket w/warm water about 80F.
Look for leaks!

And you will get a very good results! [smilie=d:


----------

